# new blocking question



## cfr (Nov 23, 2002)

I posted a similar question a while back. However now Ive got some new info (to me anyways) and wanted some insight. I watched my first MT class tonite and Im considering signing up. Very impressive. The school link:

http://krurex.tripod.com/

Anyways Im confused as to the blocking that they use. They dont do any parrying/ redirecting at all. They simply keep their hands up touching their foreheads to block jabs/ crosses. And (for lack of better words) touch their ears to block hooks. My question is how does this work without gloves? Not that Im dying to find out. But my goal is self defense. Not fighting with gloves. So would this be effective blocking without gloves? Has anyone out there put it to the test? Im not a huge beleiver in the traditional hard style karate blocks (not trying to offend, just not for me) but I do have a liking for parrying/ redirecting. My experience is minimal so perhaps I need to just acquire a new mind-set? It just seems like it would be hard to see with my own hands in my face. Im especially curious to hear from people who have learned all the mentioned styles of blocking and their thoughts on the pros/ cons of this way of doing it. Also, they didnt slip/ weave/ duck as much as I was expecting the way boxers do. Again though, maybe its me having misperceptions of MT. Thanks to all.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 23, 2002)

Kru Rex is good.  Can't remember what magazine I was reading about him in but it was all good.

Ducking can get you knocked out easily in a kicking art.  We don't duck in Tae Kwon Do and we don't duck in Muay Thai because more often than not we would duck into a lower kick that wasn't even aimed at our head.  We do duck "away" or fade back as it is called but no boxing ducks while fighting Muay Thai.

If that school is like most Muay Thai schools though it will be teaching regular boxing as well as Muay Thai.  Which means you will also learn all the ducking bobbing weaving and parrying but won't use those aspects when fighting Muay Thai style (much).

Gloves make those types of blocks alot more effective but they do work without gloves.  Those types of blocks are used in MMA events and all they wear are tiny hand coverings.  And there is redirecting in Muay Thai, but not nearly as much as boxing.  Those hands aren't supposed to be blocking your vision, they are supposed to be saving your ***.

All I can really tell you is that if you train it, it all becomes clear.  There is a reason for everything in Muay Thai and unlike so many other arts Muay Thai is tested at the full contact level so often that the best way to do everything for them has been worked out long ago.  But keep in mind that it is an art with rules like so many other arts.  You can take the aspects of Muay Thai that are great for street defence and be very effective in that respect but it does have it's weaknesses.  All arts do. 

Even if you are looking at an art that covers all ranges and deals with all situations they still won't be practicing it full contact which makes a big difference.  But I've never heard of an art that does that except MMA but that's not a single art.

Just my opinions.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 6, 2002)

I really enjoy sparring against people that have both of their hands covering their face and leaving their mid-section open.  when a kick or a hand strike is thrown at their stomach or chest, they'll move both hands and attemp to divert or block and their head is blatantly open, which calls for a simple redirection of a kick or a circular motion for a hand technique and equals a hit.  a simple front or sidekick is easily changed into a round or hook and can blast the person on either side of the head.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Dec 6, 2002)

I agree with Damien. You have to experience the situation in order to gain a better understanding of how it works. In the Muay Thai game, you will be hit... even if you know how to defend. Thats why we learn to cover up. I was taught it is better to first learn how to protect yourself from attack, before you learn how to avoid attack (i.e. slips, bobs, and weaves). Almost the sam mechanics as learning to do a side kick before you learn to do a spinning side kick.

p.s. Hands over the ears is supposed to be a shoulder shield, protecting the head.


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 4, 2003)

"Ducking can get you knocked out easily in a kicking art.  We don't duck in Tae Kwon Do and we don't duck in Muay Thai because more often than not we would duck into a lower kick that wasn't even aimed at our head.  We do duck "away" or fade back as it is called but no boxing ducks while fighting Muay Thai."

MT practitioners do duck, you bend the knees though, not as a boxer bends at the waist for obvious (thrusting knee) reasons.


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 4, 2003)

"I really enjoy sparring against people that have both of their hands covering their face and leaving their mid-section open.  when a kick or a hand strike is thrown at their stomach or chest, they'll move both hands and attemp to divert or block and their head is blatantly open, which calls for a simple redirection of a kick or a circular motion for a hand technique and equals a hit.  a simple front or sidekick is easily changed into a round or hook and can blast the person on either side of the head."

hey chronus you sound like an overconfident fool. Not all practitioners just keep there hands in front of their face. A good boxer/MT will keep moving and/or try and slip a combo anyway. Only a mediocre fighter would stand there and let you dictate terms.

If you havent sparred a quality MT or boxer dont bother quoting


----------



## thaiboxer (Mar 4, 2003)

CFR the covering up was invented by early pugilists in england it most certainly works barefisted. else they wouldnt use it now would they? gloves are used for protection only really, so noone gets too damaged by training.


----------

